# How to become Lighting Technician?



## DJBrettHaley (Jun 8, 2011)

Hiya CB guys

I've had a passion to become alighting technician since i was little... How do i go about becoming one? whats best? Aprenticeship? College? I'm studying Music Technology at the moment in college but i don't want to do the sound side of theatres i would like to move into lighting? How do i get into it? 

Thanks!!!

Brett


----------



## Shawncfer (Jun 8, 2011)

Well for me, I just started asking questions as much as I could every time I saw a show and letting anyone with authority know that I was always available. I got some calls from a few local production companies to push carts. And was doing it for a couple months until I finally got to be an electrician and start moving up! If you don't have much experience right now, I would say you could start by taking a Stage Lighting class at your college! That would give you some basics. And then you learn a lot from just doing and asking questions!


----------



## Footer (Jun 8, 2011)

Do you want to do theatre (as in musicals, plays) or do you want to do live music? If you want to do live music, having a music technology degree might not be a bad idea. 9 times out of 10 most LDs who role through here started by doing audio, the LD quit/overdosed/etc, and soon they were the LD. The music technology degree would get you in the door at least. If you are already a few years in, might as well stick with it. Also remember that only a small number of bands actually travel with an LD, but all of them travel with at least an FOH engineer and a guitar tech. So, having the music background will help. However, if you are 6 months into the program and want to do lighting, thats a whole other ball game. Depending on what you want to end up doing really dictates what you do for training.


----------



## rochem (Jun 8, 2011)

Like Footer said, it really depends entirely on what you want to do. Do you want to be a "roadie" touring with famous rock stars? If so, then drop out of college and get a minimum wage job coiling cable in a shop for a year or two until you start to make your way up the ladder. Want to work on Broadway? Many of the highly accomplished electricians currently working on Broadway will tell you that a college degree is a waste of time and money, and you don't need college to be an electrician. Are you absolutely sure that you want to be a technician, and not a theatrical Lighting Designer perhaps? These days, most young LDs entering the market will have at least a BFA/BA, or even an MFA, and it could prove extremely difficult to land jobs without a degree. 

Regardless of how you continue with your education, however, the most important thing is to get out there and do it! Read as many books as you can find on the subject, try to get involved with as many shows as possible (even tiny community theatre shows are great for learning), ask questions, work hard, and never think you're too good to mop the floor or push boxes.


----------



## MrsFooter (Jun 9, 2011)

Interesting, since your occupation is listed as Lighting Technician...

Like you, I majored in something entirely different, and am now working as a Lighting Director in a roadhouse theatre. Wanna know how I learned how to do it? I did it. I hung around a light hang until someone taught me how to do one thing. Then I did that thing until someone taught me how to do a second thing. Then I did those two things until someone taught me how to do a third thing. Eventually I was taught how to do enough things that I got one job, and that job lead to another job. And eventually, I was in the right place at the right time and I got an awesome job.

Like others have said, whether you need a degree or not depends on exactly what you want to do in the industry. But the absolutely BEST way to learn is to go do, even if you have no idea what you're doing.


----------



## Toffee (Jun 9, 2011)

I started off taking a few classes at my community college nearby and worked there as the ME for a while and got my name out there due to my college also being a low budget roadhouse. I then started doing load in's at the theatre near here as just a box pusher/carp and worked my way into the electrician gigs and eventually started working as an on call electrician for all the theatres and the rock and roll road houses nearby. I just recently landed a nice cozy city job as a technician for a major road house around here. In the end I stopped taking college classes and just jumped into work, honestly I don't see a person really needing a degree and most people I work with or talk to don't have one.

Hope that helps a little bit.


----------



## porkchop (Jun 9, 2011)

My best advice is throw your hat into the ring, even if you don't think it belongs there. Three years ago I sent out at least 40 resumes for a "summer job." There where a few that I was sure I would get an offer for and several that I thought where well over my head. Only two called me, one was for a "way over my head" job. Today I'm a full time stagehand for that same company.

Never turn yourself down for a job opportunity.


----------



## Toffee (Jun 9, 2011)

porkchop said:


> My best advice is throw your hat into the ring, even if you don't think it belongs there. Three years ago I sent out at least 40 resumes for a "summer job." There where a few that I was sure I would get an offer for and several that I thought where well over my head. Only two called me, one was for a "way over my head" job. Today I'm a full time stagehand for that same company.
> 
> Never turn yourself down for a job opportunity.



Probably some of the advice I ever got when some one told me that exact thing. Especially when most people are fine with teaching people as long as your willing to learn.


----------



## DJBrettHaley (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanks for the quick replies guys!! and yeah its actually controlling the lighting from the desk that i would like to get into, Such as doing live concerts for pop stars and ITV and that? Do you reckon i should ask or apply for an aprenticship?

ps.. im listed as a Lighting Technician cause i have done a few shows but not enough to get into the big world of it  

Thanks again!!

Brett!


----------



## Esoteric (Jun 9, 2011)

For me the best was out on the road. I got on a local crew in town, learned a lot, made an impression, and eventually got a contract offer to go on the road. I learned a lot of my craft on the road.


----------



## LXPlot (Jun 9, 2011)

DJBrettHaley said:


> Thanks for the quick replies guys!! and yeah its actually controlling the lighting from the desk that i would like to get into, Such as doing live concerts for pop stars and ITV and that? Do you reckon i should ask or apply for an aprenticship?
> 
> ps.. im listed as a Lighting Technician cause i have done a few shows but not enough to get into the big world of it
> 
> ...


 
I'd say taking theatre technology classes at your university would be a good start. Also, if you want to be a programmer, you should download off-line editors for various boards and learn from them. It's an amazing thing about modern technology that you can learn how to program even the most the most complicated boards, the GrandMAs and Hogs of the world, from a piece of technology that you evidently have in front of you right now. While an OLE will never make good with a board, you'll lack the muscle memory and all, knowing how to work the board to some extent will help you get jobs, and increase your knowledge of lighting in general. 

Reading as much as you can is good, and learning as many things as you can will help you leg into the industry.

Finally, before you quit college and go off on a journey across the country, do a lot of work with lighting. Nothing would be worse than to get bored of it 3 months after you leave university.


----------



## mstaylor (Jun 10, 2011)

How far into your degree are you? If you are far enough, finish it, having a degree in something is always a good thing. Look around to work with anything at your school, any community theatre, help a HS production or contact local lighting company and see if you can get some shop time.


----------

